
Show HN: The wearable that communicates entirely through your sense of touch - jakerockland
https://wearmoment.com
======
mgberlin
This is the kind of thing that I think could be really amazing, or a total
dud. I'd definitely need to be able to try it out before I throw down over a
hundred dollars.

------
somid3
Sounds like bullcrap to me

~~~
akarpur1
Another co-founder here-- definitely understand the skepticism. If you'd like
to learn more about the science behind Moment, check out this page:
[https://wearmoment.com/learn](https://wearmoment.com/learn)

------
arknave
Can anyone speak to the effectiveness of this? Never heard of this idea, but
are the vibrations precise enough?

~~~
jakerockland
One of the co-founders of this company, just to be transparent about that, but
the vibrations are definitely precise enough to create distinguishable shapes
and patterns on the skin.

We're using linear resonant actuators, rather than the ERMs normally found in
wearable devices and personal electronics, because they allow us to have
precise control over the intensity of the vibration we're creating. We take
advantage of this and the psychological phenomenon of tactile illusions in
order to create the sensation of vibrations that actually move from one place
to another on the surface of your skin--allowing us to convey an upcoming turn
or the passage of time just through your sense of touch.

------
ihateveey-iri
Damn this is cool

~~~
andl1cort
Its true my life has been around metal field that with time my hands are rough
and I can feel polarity

~~~
andl1cort
I feel vibrations around metal electrics. And it seems to follow wherever I go

